# How much



## green2kglx (Apr 24, 2003)

Does anyone know approximately what the price of an a3 2.0 diesel with quattro would be if audi decided to bring it here to the states? thanks.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: How much (green2kglx)*

I think it will be priced between the Gti & the A4. So, i would probably estimate around 24,500. I am not sure if i am even close on this though.


----------



## green2kglx (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: How much (GTI1.8)*

Thanks for the response anyway


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: How much (green2kglx)*

I think that's a little low. My guess is closer to $27k base and the one you want is just under $30k.
D'


----------



## S4TAN (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: How much (colucci)*

I'd have to say going by expected euro prices closers to $30k list if not higher. As uk prices on old ones were £20k ($32k)


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

my local Audi/VW dealer is trying to tell me the A3 will start out around $20,000. I think they're full of it because people would buy them over the GTI any day (at least I would). They would cut into VW's share of the market like nobody's business if they were that low. But if they price it at $30,000 I don't think many people will buy them because you can get an A4 for that much. If you look at where a GTI tops out and where the Passat starts they kind of overlap, so hopefully Audi will do that with the A3/A4 pricerange. A base A3 with all your socialist taxes (in Germany) starts at 18.850 Euros, the top model starts at 25,000 Euros.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: How much (green2kglx)*

I'm going to bet that Audi will price a 'well equipped' A3 for the US market to start around $26,900 or such. I'm basing this on the new Acura TSX, which is really setting the bar for quality/comfort/performance at this price point - and I'm betting that Audi will have to match that or better it.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

the TSX and A3 are completely different cars though...


----------

